# Number of Concealed Carry Permit Holders Increased Again



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

https://www.nraila.org/articles/20191013/number-of-concealed-carry-permit-holders-increased-again

"In 2019, the number of concealed handgun permits soared to now over 18.66 million - a 304% increase since 2007. About an 8% growth over the number of permits since 2018."


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Law abiding citizens taking responsibility for their own security. The police try but can’t be everywhere all the time.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I have read somewhere that an armed society is polite. Maybe the bad guys will have 8% better manners.

GW


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Goldwing said:


> I have read somewhere that an armed society is polite...


"An armed society is a polite society" -Robert A. Heinlein, in _Beyond This Horizon_


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> "An armed society is a polite society" -Robert A. Heinlein, in _Beyond This Horizon_


One of my favorite authors over my lifetime. By the time of The Moon Is A Harsh Mistress he was already getting socially "complicated". In Stranger In A Strange Land he arrived. Lobbing bombs into the gravity well is apparently more complicated than he knew; but hey, the thought was there.


----------



## Dvidos (Aug 23, 2019)

hillman said:


> One of my favorite authors over my lifetime. By the time of The Moon Is A Harsh Mistress he was already getting socially "complicated". In Stranger In A Strange Land he arrived. Lobbing bombs into the gravity well is apparently more complicated than he knew; but hey, the thought was there.


+1


----------



## W1bowo (Aug 25, 2019)

Goldwing said:


> I have read somewhere that an armed society is polite. Maybe the bad guys will have 8% better manners.
> 
> GW


+1


----------

